# Essential Jeff Beck?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I want to put some Jeff Beck on to my iPod, what THE album to get boy's? Or is there a compilation disc out there?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Beckology.* 3 discs of his definitive older stuff. Worth every penny. Then simply buy everything that's been released since.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I would skip Beckology and just get Wired and/or Blow by Blow. These were the two "big" albums and both are very good (I like Wired better).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You need to get his first album,... Truth.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_(Jeff_Beck_album)


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> *Beckology.* 3 discs of his definitive older stuff. Worth every penny. Then simply buy everything that's been released since.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yes, great collection.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wired
Blow by Blow
Truth

My favourite is Wired. I spent many a jam session trying to master Blue Wind and Led Boots.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought "You Had It Coming" and was VERY pleasantly surprised. Eminently listenable again and again, despite being a real departure for him in many ways. If you're eager for wads of "How does he even DO that?" moments, this is a good choice.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Wired
> Blow by Blow
> Truth


This is the essentials imho. Truth remains one of my faves 30 years since I first heard it. Brit blues jam rock at some of its finest.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Blow By Blow in my books - then I'll add a couple tunes for here and there, but Blow By Blow wins the gold medal in my Jefflympics.

Always have time for his version of People Get Ready with Rod Stewart - too bad I couldn't tell you or recommend one other tune of that album (Flash??) Yikes...

Dig the Live at Ronnie Scott's DVD as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like to get one album to put on the pod, will make a choice of these recommendations. I don't want to get into the whole body of work just one solid album to add to the collection.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Always have time for his version of People Get Ready with Rod Stewart - too bad I couldn't tell you or recommend one other tune of that album (Flash??) Yikes...


Yikes indeed - I agree. I remember buying it *in vinyl* many years ago, based only on Jeff Becks name. Man, what a turd it was.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would like to get one album to put on the pod, will make a choice of these recommendations. I don't want to get into the whole body of work just one solid album to add to the collection.



If I had to choose one it would be Wired


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Wired
> Blow by Blow
> Truth


THIS! I would also include "There and Back" and "Who Else!" I'm a huge fan of Jeff Beck so there is really not much of his stuff I don't like.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would like to get one album to put on the pod, will make a choice of these recommendations. I don't want to get into the whole body of work just one solid album to add to the collection.


If you must only have one I would go with "Blow by Blow". But "Wired" is also great! Really.........I would put both on your IPod.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just one is it? Okay, then it would be Blow By Blow, Truth/Beckola (double album but easy fit as a single album), and I like Guitar Shop. With Beck, there are almost too many choices.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe I will shoot for the stars and get both Wired and Blow by Blow, they seem to be the consensus here


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I want to put some Jeff Beck on to my iPod, what THE album to get boy's? Or is there a compilation disc out there?


My two faves are Blow by Blow and Wired.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Maybe I will shoot for the stars and get both Wired and Blow by Blow, they seem to be the consensus here


You can't get any better! Even though Jeff has put out alot of great stuff since then (which I LOVE).....these albums to me are the greatest tracks he ever recorded.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would like to get one album to put on the pod, will make a choice of these recommendations. I don't want to get into the whole body of work just one solid album to add to the collection.


Then most definitely Wired or Blow by Blow. I like Wired more but many prefer Blow by Blow. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I admire Beck, and go see him whenever I have a chance, but his catalog is pretty hit and miss to me. I used to have Wired on 8-track, and still have BxB, Beckola and Truth on vinyl, but if I were you I'd probably scroll through I-tunes and pick the one or two good songs off each album.

evilGuitar:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Beck is good enough to justify two or three albums on my iPod. I have Wired and Blow by Blow on it now and will eventually pick up a copy of Jeff Beck Group to satisfy my Beckosis.


Beck is one of a very select few players that really sounds different than the rest. He has a unique way of grabbing the strings with his right hand and also completey unique ways of using the bar.

Also on Wired, Narada Michael Walden and Jan Hammer are amazing. Really great fusion. I can't recommed it highly enough.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> *Beckology.* 3 discs of his definitive older stuff. Worth every penny. Then simply buy everything that's been released since.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Beckology is a great set-but if you don't wnat a compilation-
Truth
Wired
Blow by Blow
Guitar Shop

But Beckology will cover the other areas/eras, and give a good sampling of the Yardbirds stuff.

But just one album?
Depends on my mood--either Blow by Blow or Guitar Shop


----------

